

Don’t Give the Masters of the Universe Their Amnesty - PKop
http://www.nationalreview.com/article/387726/dont-give-masters-universe-their-amnesty-jeff-sessions

======
daveloyall
This comes down to the myth of "us" vs. "them".

I guess it was my mother that taught me to perform substitutions on the fly
when reading or listening...

Here are the substitutions I used on the Senator's speech:

    
    
        "American worker" --> "worker"
        "guest worker" --> "worker"
        "single mom" --> "foreign single mom"
    

OK, that last one was just for my own amusement! :)

Once those substitutions (and all conceptually similar substitutions) are
done, the speech doesn't make sense.

Since I _always_ perform the substitutions, since I have done so since I was a
child... nobody's anti-immigrant spew has ever made sense to me!

For what it is worth, I'm white and male. I guess my mother was a bit of an
oddball, though.

I have found it very difficult to interact with people that see the world as
'us' vs. 'them'. Any advice?

[NB I started skimming the Senator's speech halfway through. Not a lot of new
material in there.]

